# What material to use to keep a resin base on my head?



## AffyWolf (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello!
I'm very new to fursuit making, and I am working on a wolf head with a Monoyasha resin base.
I have some epoxy glue stuff to glue things on the base. What I need is maybe something sturdy, material that wont tear easily. The mask is a kind of heavy and I'm afraid if I use foam it'll rip.
___
Another question, how would I attach foam ears on a resin base
http://d.facdn.net/art/affywolf/1362350625.affywolf_photo_1.jpg
The ears will be pointed back  a little, one end touching the base part and the other touching whatever material I use on the back of the head.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 13, 2013)

The ears should attach with the hood of the head i think. As for keeping it on your head you'll need elastic. Something around 1 to 2 inches. Elastic will keep it tight to you but you'll want some foam cushion so you won't get a headache


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2013)

Depending on the "helm" of the head, you do not necessarily have to attach them to a hood as long as there's enough space. You can also use a rectangle or half-heart shape fun foam to create a "Place holder" so that the ears attach to it. Just remember when you fur to leave about a half of an inch for excess.


 To make sure it stays in place, use some elastic for the "tendon" of the jaw for movement, as well as a strap to keep on your head. I would avoid using epoxy glue for the fur, unless you are trying to glue the jaw, eyes, and tongue in.


----------

